# Grafikkarte bei notebook austauschen



## cycovery (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

möcht mir ein IBM Thinkpad T43p kaufen - aber die grafikkarte ist mir zu schwach . . . deshalb würd ich sie gerne durch ne andere austauschen.
Hab gehört, die seien bei Notebooks in der regel fest verlötet . . . gibt es trotzdem ne Möglichket?

Dankeschön


----------



## Sinac (19. Oktober 2005)

Nein, wenn sie fest eingebaut ist hast du definitiv keine Möglichkeit sie zu tauschen.


----------



## cycovery (20. Oktober 2005)

hmmm . . . aber was eingelötet ist, kann man ja auch auslöten . . . oder gibts da keine kompatiblen austauschteile?

Schade . . . gibts vielleicht ne möglichkeit, irgend ne externe grafikbeschleunigungs hardware anzuschliessen oder so?


----------



## turboprinz (20. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,

schau mal auf www.billiger-notebook.de vorbei. Für den Preis vom IBM bekommst du da eine Rasannte Gaming-Maschine. Wenn die GraKa angelötet ist sind alle anderen Teile auch aufgelötet, du müsstest das gesammte Motherboard umbauen und es gibt keine Teile. Du solltest darauf achten, dass dein Notebook eine GraKa mit einer MXM Schnittstelle besitzt, dann kannst du sie später austauschen.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Grimreaper (20. Oktober 2005)

Der Kommentar zu MXM ist überflüssig. MXM ist proprietäre Technik von nVidia um Herstellung und Reparaturen zu vereinfachen. Upgrades wären theoretisch denkbar, aber für die nächste Zeit sind keine Pläne vorhanden, mobile Graphikchips einzeln zu verkaufen.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Sinac (20. Oktober 2005)

Soweit ich weiß gab es mal einen ansatz für autauschbare Notebook Karten, mini PCI oder sowas. Glaub aber das hat sich nicht durchgesetzt.
Auslöten ist totaler blödsinn!


----------



## turboprinz (20. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,
also in meinem Nootebook ist eine Radeon X700 drinn. Diese hat MXM und ich könnte sie gegen eine andere Mobile GraKa austauschen die auch MXM haben. Also kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das es nVidia eigen ist!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## cycovery (20. Oktober 2005)

hmmm . . . kann man denn dann vielleicht mainboard samt graka austauschen?


----------



## Sinac (20. Oktober 2005)

cycovery hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmmm . . . kann man denn dann vielleicht mainboard samt graka austauschen?


Alter, kauf dir ein neues Notebook, hast du ne Vorstellung was so ein Mainboard kostet? Außerdem passen die eh nicht in das Gehäuse, der Monitor passt nicht, Tastatur, Touchpad passen nicht etc.
Das ist genau so ein Blödsinn wie Grara umlöten, tut mir leid!
Verkauf das alte, zahl bissle was drauf und hohl dir ein besseres.

Alles andere macht wirklich überhaupt keinen Sinn!


----------



## turboprinz (20. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,
da muss ich Sinac recht geben. Aber da du dir ja ein neues Kaufen möchtest, dann nehm einfach ein anderes! Wieso muss es denn unbedingt das sein und wenn nur dieses in Frage kommt dann musst du mit der schwachen Grafik leben! Wenn du allerdings so viel Geld ausgeben willst, dann empfehle ich dir den ober genannten Shop der gibt die fast alles was du brauchst!!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## cycovery (21. Oktober 2005)

hm ja . . . das Problem ist halt eben, dass dieses Notebook von der Uni an Studenten anstatt fuer 3250 euro fuer nur 1500 euro verkauft wird - und das is schon cool.
Drum wollt ich eigentlich das Geld, das ich dabei spar dafuer investieren, dem Notebook mehr grafikpower zu verpassen - wie auch immer 


Jetzt steck ich in nem moralischen Dilemma koennte man so sagen


----------



## zioProduct (21. Oktober 2005)

Wenn du das Geld das du sparen würdest, in mehr Grafikpower investieren wolltest, kannste dir genau so gut, n Notebook für 3200.- kaufen, welches deinen Anforderungen genügt -.-*


----------



## Grimreaper (21. Oktober 2005)

turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... ist eine Radeon X700 drinn. Diese hat MXM und ich könnte sie gegen eine andere Mobile GraKa austauschen die auch MXM haben. Also kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das es nVidia eigen ist!



Da war ich scheinbar nicht ganz up-to-date. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass MXM von nVidia entwickelt wurde (siehe nvidia.com ). Sie scheinen aber mittlerweile die Spezifikation offen gelegt zu haben.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## cycovery (21. Oktober 2005)

ja nee n billig notebook will ich halt auch nicht haben und IBM notebooks sind sehr zuverlaessig . . . bis auf die grafikkarte ists ja auch wirklich cool das ding!


ich bin unzufrieden *g*


Was spricht denn genau gegen das Umloeten? Sind die dinger irgendwie speziell konfiguriert, dass sie nur genau mit diesem Mainboard funktinieren etc?

hab am mainboard von meinem PC auch schon teile umgeloetet und das hat mehr oder weniger funktioniert . . .


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2005)

cycovery hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was spricht denn genau gegen das Umloeten? Sind die dinger irgendwie speziell konfiguriert, dass sie nur genau mit diesem Mainboard funktinieren etc?



Ich dreh durch 

- Du findest keine "Grafikkarte" die du da eibauen kannst, die gibt es nämlich nicht einzeln zu kaufen.
- Das Mainboard und der Chipsatz würden mit einem anderen Grafikchip nicht funktionieren.
- Ein anderer Chip hat andere Abmessungen = passt nicht auf die Platine
- Ein anderer Chip wird anders angesteuert = Leiterbahnen passen nicht
- Du hast wahrscheinlich nicht das Equipment und die Fähigkeiten sowas umzulöten (nichts gegen dich, aber sowas wird von Maschinen gemacht)
- Du hast wahrscheinlich nicht das Wissen das Gesamte Mainboards neu zu durchdenken und designen, was aufgrund der ersten Punkte nötig wäre.
- ES GEHT NICHT UND IST TOTALER BLÖDSINN

-- Ich brauch jetzt n Bier, das hält man ja im Kopf nicht aus...


----------



## Alexander12 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. Sinac, ein einfaches Nein hätt auch gereicht.
Dann bräuchtst kein Bier. 

Aber das geht definitiv nicht, da habt ihr recht.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alexander12 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi nochmal.

Stellst den Thread halt noch auf "erledigt" dann ists gut.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sinac (26. Oktober 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm.. Sinac, ein einfaches Nein hätt auch gereicht.
> Dann bräuchtst kein Bier.



Ne, das hat er ja nicht verstanden


----------



## Alexander12 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> Ne, das hat er ja nicht verstanden



ja, ist ja gut jetzt, jetzt hat er es ja verstanden nehme Ich an..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## cycovery (30. Oktober 2005)

Hmmm nein eigentlich nicht =)

Und ich brauch auch nicht von Hand löten, da hab ich Maschinen für!

Hab mal mit meinem Professor darüber gesprochen und er findet, dass es tehoretisch möglich sein sollte 
Kriegt man denn nirgens Ersatzteile für her?


----------



## hpvw (30. Oktober 2005)

cycovery hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab mal mit meinem Professor darüber gesprochen und er findet, dass es tehoretisch möglich sein sollte


Bei Professoren ist meist alles theoretisch möglich, wenn es nicht bereits theoretisch widerlegt wurde. Professoren sind aber auch oft sehr weit von der Realität entfernt.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## turboprinz (30. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,
also nun noch mal...gaaaaaanz langsam zum Mitschreiben! Du wirst nirgends auf der Welt jemanden finden, der dir einen Notebook GraChip zum auflöten gibt Du müsstest das gesammte MB Layoutänder( ! ) und dann die ganzen Sachen wieder finst rauflöten. Wenn du das beherscht, so aus dem stehgreif, dann hör sofort auf zu Studieren und bewirb dich bei einem der führenden MB-Hersteller!

Es ist für Privatpersonen unmöglich dieses Projekt durch zu führen Es geht nicht Nein keine Chance! Nöööööööööö!!

Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS: Wenn du es jetzt immernoch nicht geschnallt hast, dann bist du hier im Form falsch und solltest dich HIER  mal umschaun!


----------



## thooomy (31. Oktober 2005)

:suspekt: 
Hey das ist ein lustiger thread   

Aber ich muss euch widersprechen  - natürlich ist es möglich 
mmh mal überlegen: man braucht

ca. 4 Entwickler (2xHardwaredesginer, 1xSW, 1xKonstrukteur)
(bei soviele brauchst du noch einen für Personal usw.)
das ganze sollte innerhalb eines halben Jahres zu machen sein,
dann brauchst du Investitionen:
- Entwicklungstools usw.
- Rechner für die Leute die dran arbeiten sollen
.. wenn du das geschafft hast wird dein Notebookauch noch ein bissl
anders aussehen (also irgendwo ein Lüfter mehr im Gehäuse wirds schon geben müssen)
- da du die maschinen zum "Löten" schon hast sparst du sogar noch was
- naja un der chip noch.. als entwicklungskit soll  edas schon für 3000,- oder so zu kriegen sein...naja..ein bissl RAM und so auch noch.. das geht schon^^

..also mit einer Investiton von ca. 400.000 € wär das schon drin.... vielleicht ein paar euro weniger  auch weniger..


----------



## turboprinz (31. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,
so habe ich das natürlich noch garnicht gesehen! Also alles ist möglich, mit den richtigen finanziellen Mitteln. Aber wenn du wegen einer OnBoardösung 400.000€ ausgeben kannst, dann kauf dir doch lieber eines mit ner austauschbaren GeForce Mobile 7800GTX und rüste dann zu gegebener Zeit nach!

Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS: son notebook gibt es HIER


----------



## zioProduct (31. Oktober 2005)

Wer genügend Geld hat und langeweile, wiso nicht selber machen? Also Turbo, lass deine Links hier stecken, wir sind alles Leute die sich die Graka des Notebooks selber auswechseln können, denn wir sind alles Freaks, wir schwimmen alle im Geld :suspekt: 

Sry, aber musste sein   Find den Thread einfach nur zu geil


----------



## Grimreaper (31. Oktober 2005)

Wollen wir doch mal wieder ein bißchen Ernsthaftigkeit in den Thread bringen. Da die Spezifikationen scheinbar offen sind (ich glaub nicht das die MB-Hersteller dafür noch was abdrücken müssen), wäre es mit dem richtigen Equipment und einiger Erfahrung vielleicht. möglich den Graphikchip zu entfernen. Doch wird niemand den alten Graphikchip ersetzen können, da diese nicht einzeln verkauft werden.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Alexander12 (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Geht es

NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! 
NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! 
NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! 
NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! 
NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! 
NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! 

Haben es alle gehört? Nein?
Ja dann:

NNEEIINN!!

So, jetzt geht mir aber die Puste aus..


MfG Alexander12

(Echt Sorry, musst mich aber Mal abregiern!)


----------



## Grimreaper (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich zitiere:



			
				Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...ein einfaches Nein hätt auch gereicht.



Und weiter:



			
				Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, ist ja gut jetzt, jetzt hat er es ja verstanden nehme Ich an..


----------



## Alexander12 (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi Grimreaper!

Was meinstn jetzt damit?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Grimreaper (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab mich bloß über deinen Gesinnungswandel amüsiert


----------



## Alexander12 (3. November 2005)

Hi.

Aha...

Naja, setz den Thread Mal auf erledigt.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sinac (3. November 2005)

Also wenn ER ihn nicht bald dicht macht tut es der nächte Admin der drüber fällt, denn ernst zu nehmen ist der Thread wirklich nicht mehr 
Mr. Vize-Professor hat sich aber auch lange nicht mehr gemeldet, entweder ist ihm das zu doof oder er hat angefangen zu löten und kommt jetzt 5 Jahre nicht mehr aus seinem Keller...
oder er arbeitet echt schon für einen Mainboardhersteller


----------



## Grimreaper (3. November 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mr. Vize-Professor hat sich aber auch lange nicht mehr gemeldet, entweder ist ihm das zu doof oder er hat angefangen zu löten und kommt jetzt 5 Jahre nicht mehr aus seinem Keller...
> oder er arbeitet echt schon für einen Mainboardhersteller



Nur weil er anderer Meinung ist als alle anderen (bzw. naiv an das Thema ran geht) ist das kein Grund abfällig zu werden. Siehe auch Punkt 4 der oft zitierten Netiquette.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Sinac (3. November 2005)

Schuldigung


----------



## Alexander12 (3. November 2005)

Hi.

Ist zwar Spam, aber wenn der Thread nicht bald dicht gemacht wird endet das noch im Gemetzel..   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## hpvw (3. November 2005)

Um das ganze mal wieder in eine sachlichere Richtung zu lenken:

Ich habe hier gerade den Ausdruck eines "Hardware Maintenance Manual" für die Thinkpads T40/T40p, T41/T41p, T42/T42p vor mir liegen. Die gibt es irgendwo auf den IBM-Seiten zum download, sicher auch für das neuere T43p.

Der Spaß hat fast 300 Seiten und ist sehr ausführlich, insbesondere, was "replacement" und "assembly" angeht. 

Das einzige was zu der Verbindung vom System zum Display erwähnt wird, ist der Inverter und die Kabel zwischen Display und Inverter bzw. Inverter und Mainboard.

Die Darstellung des Mainboards erweckt nicht den Eindruck, dass von ihm irgendwas ohne Beschädigung gelöst werden kann.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Alexander12 (4. November 2005)

Bitte, Bitte lieber Gott hilf mir doch.. Ich komm hier noch in die Klapsmühle.
*seufz*


MfG Alexander12


----------



## zioProduct (4. November 2005)

Alexander, dein Post ist grobber Spam, und intressiert niemanden, ob du in die Klapse kommst oder nicht... Und ala Netiquette  Das giltet wohl auch für dich...

Zum Thema, was mich noch intressieren würde, inwiefern die Hersteller noch nicht daran gedacht haben, Mainboard spezifische Komponenten zu machen, um auch diese aufzurüsten etc. Ich meine durch die Shuttle pc sind sie ja schon fast zu 30cm nah dran 
Find ich ne Marktlücke die gefüllt werden sollte. *NotizAnHirn:HerstellerZuFlennenBisWunschErfülltWird*


----------



## Alexander12 (4. November 2005)

Hi.

Ja, könnte Man nicht aus nen Shuttle-Mainboard ein komplett neues Laptop basteln?
Das wäre echt ne geile Idee.

Nur ob du da Preislich unter den Preis eines gekauften kommst, naja.
Könnst aber dann ne 3,5" Platte einbaun.
Nur mit den Karten (z.B. GraKa) würde Man da Probleme bekommen,weil die Senkrecht aufgestellt wären, aber ein echter Bastler kriegt auch das hin.


Hm.. Aber Ich glaub der Thread wird noch ein paar Seiten länger, wenn das so weiter geht..   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## metno (6. November 2005)

Ein sehr amüsanter Thread 
 Ich würde den IBM bei der Uni kaufen und dann weiter verkaufen (z.B. eBay) und von dem Geld ein viel besseren Laptop kaufen.


----------



## thooomy (7. November 2005)

Selbst theoretisch: Laptopteile einzeln verkaufen wäre nicht sinnvoll - da jedes Notebook von Innen anders aussieht und die Teile völlig unterschiedlich angebracht werden müssen.

Spätestens nach der ersten Aufrüstung würde das Ding den Hitzetod sterben.

Als Ergebnis modularer Laptops hätte man: dickere Brummer die noch lauter und noch heisser werden würden  ... nicht sehr erstrebenswert...


----------



## Sinac (7. November 2005)

Naja es gibt / gab ja wie erwähnt schon Ansätze für solche Komponenten, warum sich diese nicht durchsetzen weiß ja wie immer keiner 
Ist halt wie bei allen Standards das Problem das jeder Hersteller unbedingt und im jeden Preis seinen Weg gehen will und das wieder zu lasten der Kunden. Siehe alleine DVD / BRD.
Aber viele Sachen haben sich ja zu guten Standards entwickelt, vielleicht kommt das hier ja auch noch.


----------



## Alexander12 (9. November 2005)

Hi.

Ja, z.B. AGP oder PCI(e), das ist ja auch Standart, wenn die da ne Mobile version entwickeln würden, würde sich der Umsatz vielleicht verzehnfachen, weil mehr Leute Laptops kaufen/aufrüsten..


MfG Alexander12


----------

